# How to ever lay water a lawn with tree right in the middle



## Polk011 (Jul 4, 2020)

I had sod put in to our small yard(s) a week and a half ago, and just when I thought I got the sprinkler layout right we got a magnolia tree delivered that looks great but is right in the middle of our lawn.

Attaching a picture but the entire section of lawn is 10 ft long x 15 ft long, and with the tree I've got about 3.5 feet long on either side of the tree.

I have a standard oscillating sprinkler (adjustable) and for now I've just been breaking the watering into two, but would love any recommendations on how to save some time with a new sprinkler set up. Something like 2 or 3 of those adjustable sprinklers https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-Adjustable-Sprinkler-Integrated-Flow-Control/dp/B0773ZLW9J connected together on both sides of the tree?


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

If you ever put in in-ground irrigation I would say they have low angle nozzles for rotors which help with tree's. You might be able to achieve something similar with with one of the spiked pulsating sprinklers and just use the flap to control the throw angle down a little and place two with one on opposite corners.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I would just use mister nozzles for that small of an area and water on no wind days. You can hand water that too in no time.


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

Ideally you design your sprinkler heads for head to head coverage. If you had 4 heads around that tree and they sprayed low enough, you would water that area no problem.

I did a DIY irrigation system this year; before I had a similar setup but used an oscillating sprinkler and like you and also had a tree in the way. All those problems went away when I had multiple sprinkler heads shooting water under the tree . While the tree blocked some of the water at one angle, the other springer heads would cover the same area from another direction.

It looks like a small area gets some sprinklers that are on spikes and just move them to each corner, a little bit of work, but that small area is probably very doable for a home owner.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@Polk011 Did you come up with a solution?


----------

